# A generation has gone



## RabidAlien (Feb 28, 2011)

Frank Buckles, last surviving participant of WW1, passed away Sunday. 



> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/01/us/01buckles.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
> 
> Frank Buckles, who drove an Army ambulance in France in 1918 and came to symbolize a generation of embattled young Americans as the last of the World War I doughboys, died Sunday at his home in Charles Town, W. Va. He was 110.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2011)

RIP Mr. Buckles.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 28, 2011)

RIP


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2011)

RIP Sir


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 28, 2011)

RIP SIR!

The things and experiences he was a part of for 110 years is amazing.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2011)

Rest in Peace and thanks from a greatfull nation!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 28, 2011)

holy.....110 that is one full life


----------



## Smoke (Feb 28, 2011)

Rest in peace Mr. Buckles.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 28, 2011)

Sleep in peace, comrades dear,
God is near.


----------



## v2 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2011)

RIP sir.


----------



## Pong (Mar 1, 2011)

Sad to see no more Great War veterans, and its just depressing to think that the number of WW2 veterans is decreasing.

A salute to you, Frank, and to all the great men and women who served during the Great War.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 1, 2011)

I may have misspoken, I know Mr. Buckles was the last AMERICAN Great War survivor, I'm not sure if the other two are still alive.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2011)

The last of my Grandfather's doughboy _buddies_ has finally joined him.
RIP






Wheels


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2011)

RIP Mr. Buckles....


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 3, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> I may have misspoken, I know Mr. Buckles was the last AMERICAN Great War survivor, I'm not sure if the other two are still alive.


 
Reading this article (dated yesterday) at least one still is.
Last WWI combatant to mark 110th birthday - Yahoo! News


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2011)

One left...


----------

